# help finding starlight or golden egg pleco



## ccapital83 (Nov 5, 2012)

I searched everywhere for these i cant find them in stores or anywhere on forums and idea how to find them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Have you tried planetcatfish, there is a couple people there that sell starlights but won't be cheap


----------



## ccapital83 (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks im checking now


----------

